# Strimmer wont start



## 1995mk2 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi, im new here and unfortunately my first post is a problem.
I have a qualcast moline b43 auto strimmer that i never use and have never realy taken an interest in, it was intended to be a spare if my homelite one broke. The last time i used it it ran but now it wont start, It has spark 
and fuel is getting to the carb but it just wont fire, the mixture is 35:1 and it has allways run on this in the past. Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

I would suggest starting with fuel side of things.

Check the filter(in the tank), fuel lines to carb, primer(if it has one). (I know you said it appears to be getting gas to carb but a line could still be cracked or the filter could have come off allowing it to suck air if you hold it in the right position). For good measure I'd replace the gaskets and diaphragms as well as the spark plug. If you have any question about ignition, use a gap type tester to check if you have spark. 9 times out of 10 though if it ran when you put it away, it's gonna be a fuel problem.

When you disassemble the carb, just make sure and thoroughly clean it by spraying all the orifices with carb and choke cleaner(you can use brake cleaner if you have that). Let it dry out and the put it back together with the new gaskets and diaphragms paying attention to replace them in the same way they came apart.

If the above simple and cheap things don't get it going it's time to look for crankcase leaks from loose bolts, clogged muffler spark arrestor, and cylinder examination(for scoring) typically done through the exhaust port with muffler removed.

Good news is my bet is still your basic fuel delivery problem.

Unfortunately I'm not familiar with the unit you have but I'm guessing between 'Google' and a local shop you should be able to figure out what kind of carb you have and I'm very confident a new gasket/diaphragm kit will be readily obtainable. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------

